# The Wisdom of the CB Glossary



## STEVETERRY (Aug 22, 2008)

I just want to remind CB'ers that there is a lot of great information in the CB Glossary--and never more than recently, as Derek and I have been having dueling entries!

If you haven't done so recently, take a wander through the Glossary--there's a lot of great information there.

ST


----------



## Sayen (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the glossary - I tried to add to it, but haven't been able to think of anything worthwhile that isn't in there somewhere.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 22, 2008)

Sayen said:


> I love the glossary - I tried to add to it, but haven't been able to think of anything worthwhile that isn't in there somewhere.


Sayen, and all others, see http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/5407-please-help.html. I believe there are items there that have yet to be defined.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/sayen.html If not, I'll try to add some items. 

A short while ago, I decided that we should have at least one entry for every letter. The glossary is our wiki, one doesn't have to be an expert to define a term. If a less than satisfactory entry is posted, it is practically a given that it will be enhanced or corrected.


----------



## waynehoskins (Aug 23, 2008)

Hooray, we finally have wisdom on here! 

The Glossary is a Very Good Thing. I'll have to look at it some more shortly.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Derek and ST for all your work. It looks better every day!

I was so inspired I just added "pin splitter" to the glossary!


----------



## philhaney (Aug 28, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Sayen, and all others, see http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/5407-please-help.html. I believe there are items there that have yet to be defined. If not, I'll try to add some items.
> 
> A short while ago, I decided that we should have at least one entry for every letter. The glossary is our wiki, one doesn't have to be an expert to define a term. If a less than satisfactory entry is posted, it is practically a given that it will be enhanced or corrected.



I'd love to help out. How do I add or edit entries in the glossary?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 28, 2008)

*To enter a new item:* On the NAV bar, "CBWiki" is a pull-down menu. The last item on the menu is "Create New Article." This will automatically be added to the Glossary. 

To create a new Collaborate Article, select "Collaborative Articles" from the pull-down menu. On the page that opens is a link that says "Create a new Collaborative Article." Click that to create a new Collaborative Article.

Glossary entries should be short, concise definitions. Longer and more detailed topics should go in the Collaborative Articles section.
*
Te edit an existing entry:* Click "Edit" below the entry. Make appropriate additions/edits. Click "Save" when finished. To add a comment, click on the yellow underlined "x comments." Works just like the threads in the forums.


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that the glossary is running again, don't forget about this:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/5407-_please-help-glossary.html


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 18, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> Now that the glossary is running again, don't forget about this:
> 
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/5407-_please-help-glossary.html



Well, Derek has updated it again, work your magic again! New members, don't be afraid to join in and define some terms too!!!


----------

